# Prop controlers w/sound



## Upsmartinez (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello everyone. Just came back from my first show here in Ca. It was small but found a person that sells DIY controler kits. I was wondering, since Im new to this kind of stuff if anyone has starter kits that are made already for a cheap price. Just wanting to make 2 piece egg, book, doll, skull etc... talk and move. Not only would this work for Halloween but im thinking I could use this to help with my job. Im the safety co-chair at work and would love to use these kinda props to grab the attention of my follow coworkers. Any suggestions?


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Take a look at Mike North Fourbanger prop controller. He has a great website that details everything and free software to boot!


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

+1 wrt Mike North's Four Banger.

Actually, I'd take a look at Mike's OctoBanger. It has several improvements over the Four Banger.

wbn


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

Most likely, I was the guy you talk to about a month ago.

The reason why my Wee Little Talker and Banshee are so cheap is because you build them yourself. I'm only making money off the Pc board and not the other parts that go into making them work. It cost $$$ for the time to buy up the parts and build each unit.

Haunt Hackers is for the DIY that whats to build their own stuff and save money. I do have another company that sells completed (ready to go) units for professional haunts. (Please note the price tag for these professional units is nowhere near the DIY price.)

No other Lip-sync device uses a 7-band Audio Spectrum Analyzer to translate the voice into full range jaw motion. Best of all, there is no need to pre-program any of the Lip-Sync tracks. All the translation is done in real time while the audio track is playing.


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Steve,

I'd be interested in building a Banshee. What can I expect to spend (in total)?

The Banshee PC board kit is $28. The two MSGEQ7 audio spectrum analyzer chips are included. You sell the MDfly.com AU-5017 audio media player module and color button caps for an extra $8.00. I need a $20 Picaxe programming cable. What can I expect to spend at Tayda, Mouser or Digikey on the other 93 parts?

Similarly, how much does it cost (in total) to build a Wee Little Talker?

wbn


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Upsmartinez,

Did you find an inexpensive fully-assembled prop controller with sound to make an egg, book, doll, skull, .. talk and move?

wbn


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

wickedbeernut said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I'd be interested in building a Banshee. What can I expect to spend (in total)?
> 
> ...


On the main webpage (under "The New Series of Controllers from Haunt Hackers." post) there is a link for the "Haunt Hacker's Controller Board Features". This PDF has the information you are looking for including the cost of the parts to builds each of the projects.

The document is at: http://www.haunthackers.com/data/HauntHackers_project_board_features.pdf


----------

